# New Collection



## hchan (May 22, 2011)

As some of you already know from this thread (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20545) I've just relocated from Sydney to LA and left my orchids behind... So I'm starting a new collection. I won't be here long term (1-2 years) so I don't want to spend too many plants and it doesn't make sense to have seedlings, so I'm basically after BS or in-spike/bud/bloom plants.

So I landed here on Friday and decided to head out to Santa Barbara on Saturday (might as well just do it right?!). I was still a bit jet-lagged so didn't do the whole orchid trail, just visited the two SB nurseries and didn't do the Carpinteria ones this time. I went to SB intending to buy two orchids: a Neo and a Cym. Golden Elf 'Sundust', of course my lack of self-control did me in as you will see 

Lauris at Cal Orchid was very nice and friendly and we had a good chat about my move etc. Their website really doesn't do them justice, they have a whole heap of stuff but you wouldn't necessarily know it just from looking at their website. For example they had a reasonable collection of Paphs, some of which were in bud, hmm... that wasn't the type of temptation I had planned for LOL! Anyway the ones I picked up from there were Angraecum didieri (in-bloom), Neofinetia falcata (in-bloom), Paph Hsinying Carlos (in-bud) and Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' 4N (BS). The Hsinying Carlos is in bud and appears to be a vini-color. I was hoping/expecting the Golden Elf would be in spike by now, but it isn't yet, but I got it anyway! It's specimen size in a miniature kind of way so I'm hoping it blooms.

Across the road at SB Orchid Estate, Wayne was also very helpful and friendly. By now I already had everything I planned to buy and more but wasn't about to head home without having a look! Here they had a lot of Cyms on display and I ended up getting another Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' (normal ploidy) and a Cym Chen's Ruby 'Gold Tiger'. It was probably silly getting another Golden Elf 'Sundust' but I was curious to see how much difference there would be between 4N and non-4N.

Last but not least as I was picking up a spraying/misting can from Home Depot, I picked up a NOID Phal equestris hybrid. Two spikes for only $5.95, I couldn't say no. I was hoping there might be a stray tag left in the pot but no such luck .


----------



## Heather (May 22, 2011)

You are off to a great start!

Welcome to the US! Let us know if you need more enabling!


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2011)

I think you are going to be the West Coast evil crazy twin of NYEric:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Have you started leaving plants on your stove yetoke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

Thats the best place to grow slippers!


----------



## John M (May 23, 2011)

Wow! Landed on Friday and orchid shopping on Saturday! You're definitely an orchid junkie and you were in NEED of a fix! 'Hope they all do well for you! Enjoy!


----------



## etex (May 23, 2011)

Excellent - no wasted time here. Quick scoping out of local orchid nurseries,after all, us orchid addicts have our priorities

Happy orchid growing,and hope you get settled in your new place quickly!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 23, 2011)

:clap::clap: I'm with Diane - no time wasted! That could be dangerous living so close to places like that! Good luck! - Good start!


----------



## Jorch (May 23, 2011)

Great start on the first day after you landed! Good luck on your job and new transition to L.A. 

I have a Hsinyin Carlos and boy, it is DARK!!


----------



## jjkOC (May 23, 2011)

Hubert, I think you're going to have to get a 2-brm, sounds like you're going to need the extra space for a growing collection!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the US, Hubert! With so many orchid nurseries nearby, you may not want to go back!


----------



## paphioboy (May 23, 2011)

Too many cyms (and of the same hybrid!)...  Get more paphs..


----------



## hchan (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Haha yes, the nurseries were surprised when I told I just landed the day before LOL.

I wasn't planning on getting so many cymbs... will have a chance to redress the balance later. There's the SB Orchid Fair coming up and also the OSSC Annual Sales Day, hopefully by then I will have my own more long term place.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 25, 2011)

Great selections to start off with!


----------



## hchan (May 26, 2011)

So my new window at work faces south west with double-glazed tinted glass. My light meter puts it at 1600 footcandles, so maybe just a little bright for the Phal (probably OK, just need to keep an eye on it) but should be good for the Cym hybrid seeing as it is a miniature and should be good for mottled-leaf Paphs too. I'm worried though that my little light meter might have got knocked around a bit in my luggage and is no longer accurate, I'll have to check the calibration with another light meter at some stage.


----------



## hchan (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't end up buying anything from the OSSC Annual Auction, but just bought a few things from the Santa Barbara Orchid Fair on the weekend. I'll try and post the list tonight. I went on Saturday, which was the same day that Prince William and Kate went to a Santa Barbara polo match. They created a bit of traffic!


----------



## hchan (Jul 12, 2011)

Paph Judge Philip
Paph (farrieanum x Maudiae)
Paph ((Hsinying Onyx x Luna Moth) 'Giant' x farrieanum fma album 'Lime White')
Paph (Hsinying Limemoth x Alma Gavaert)
Zygopetalum Advanced Australia Fair 'HOF'


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice additions.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2011)

Have a nice start...


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 16, 2011)

John M said:


> Wow! Landed on Friday and orchid shopping on Saturday! You're definitely an orchid junkie and you were in NEED of a fix! 'Hope they all do well for you! Enjoy!



Gee, I thought a geographically cure for orchid obsession would stop in LA.....Time to get so help from Orchid Anonymous Club!

hehehe!

oke:

Paphman910


----------



## hchan (Jul 18, 2011)

Of the ones I bought when I first arrived in LA, two are now blooming. Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' (normal ploidy) has just put out a spike. The Neofinetia falcata has just put out a new spike too, after the three spikes that were blooming when I bought it finished a couple of weeks ago. These are all growing in my office, so far so good I guess


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 18, 2011)

Paphman910 said:


> .....Time to get so help from Orchid Anonymous Club!...



Isn't that who we are??? :evil:


----------



## hchan (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## paphioboy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bee-yoo-tiful new purchases...   I like the second and third best... Is the third one Papa Rohl?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hchan (Jul 28, 2011)

The second one is just Paph Faire-Maud


----------



## hchan (Jul 31, 2011)

Just went to Norman's Orchids yesterday and bought three more plants: Encyclia radiata, Stanhopea jenischiana and Phal Lioulin Sweet 'Sweetheart'.

Working in the office today and enjoying the reblooming Neo that I mentioned earlier. I've moved it away from my window (faces SSW) so that the blooms will last longer and so that I can enjoy it more. The scent is pretty distracting, I have to try to not bend down and smell it every few minutes, especially during weekdays in case colleagues think I'm obsessed


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 31, 2011)

hchan said:


> The scent is pretty distracting, I have to try to not bend down and smell it every few minutes, especially during weekdays in case colleagues think I'm obsessed



You are :crazy: :crazy:  That 'one plant until I move to a permanent place' resolution is not going to keep... oke:


----------



## hchan (Jul 31, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> You are :crazy: :crazy:  That 'one plant until I move to a permanent place' resolution is not going to keep... oke:



I've moved into my permanent place, how long I'll be there depends on how long I'll be here in the US of course... My plants so far are:

Angraecum didieri
Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' 4N - at office
Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' (normal ploidy) - at office and in spike, which can sort of see in the photo above
Cym Chen's Ruby 'Gold Tiger' - seems to be putting out 3 spikes?! It's not even a large plant... Perhaps I'm wrong and they're not spikes and are just new growths.
Encyclia radiata - at office and purchased in spike
Neofinetia falcata - at office, reblooming nicely as you can see above
Paph Judge Philip
Paph Faire-Maud
Paph ((Hsinying Onyx x Luna Moth) 'Giant' x farrieanum fma album 'Lime White')
Paph (Hsinying Limemoth x Alma Gavaert)
Phal NOID equestris hybrid - at office
Phal Lioulin Sweet 'Sweetheart'
Stanhopea jenischiana
Zygopetalum Advanced Australia Fair 'HOF'

I'm afraid the Paph Hsinying Carlos died already due to rot and the bloom didn't come out right as there was a mealy bug inside the bud  The growing conditions inside my hotel room weren't the best, so maybe it's not that surprising!


----------



## hchan (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh I can't go back and edit the earlier post... Here are two slightly better shots.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2011)

Addicted!


----------



## hchan (Aug 1, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Addicted!



Yup I guess so :rollhappy:


----------



## hchan (Aug 24, 2011)

Three new plants from Ross at Deerwood Orchids! I've put asterisks next to the new ones. Thank you Ross for the extra free Paph Niobe 

Angraecum didieri
Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' 4N - at office
Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' (normal ploidy) - finished flowering, was hoping they would last even longer!
Cym Chen's Ruby 'Gold Tiger' - putting out 3 spikes (yes they're definitely spikes!)
Encyclia radiata - still flowering, at office
Neofinetia falcata - at office, finished flowering 
*Paph Angel Vein
Paph Faire-Maud
*Paph Fairy Bird - in bud, at office
Paph Judge Philip
*Paph Niobe
Paph ((Hsinying Onyx x Luna Moth) 'Giant' x farrieanum fma album 'Lime White')
Paph (Hsinying Limemoth x Alma Gavaert)
Phal NOID equestris hybrid
Phal Lioulin Sweet 'Sweetheart'
Stanhopea jenischiana
Zygopetalum Advanced Australia Fair 'HOF'


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2011)

Angel Vein was not sounding familar to me - leuco x fairrie - could be interesting!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2011)

You need more plants! :evil:


----------



## hchan (Aug 25, 2011)

NYEric said:


> You need more plants! :evil:



I'm thinking of a Phrag or two next. Any recommendations as to a good vendor for Phrags please anyone?



goldenrose said:


> Angel Vein was not sounding familar to me - leuco x fairrie - could be interesting!



Here's a picture of it from Ross: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17209


----------



## hchan (Sep 27, 2011)

Was going to get a Phrag and an extra Neo from Cal Orchid, but they were unexpectedly closed on Saturday. So popped across the road to SBOE and got a Masdie instead. I'm going to try this as a windowsill plant in the office, will see how I go at managing humidity, I'm religiously misting it throughout the day 

Angraecum didieri
Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' 4N
Cym Golden Elf 'Sundust' (normal ploidy)
Cym Chen's Ruby 'Gold Tiger'
Encyclia radiata
Masdevallia Pixie Treasure 'Antique Gold'
Neofinetia falcata
Paph Angel Vein
Paph Faire-Maud
Paph Fairy Bird
Paph Judge Philip
Paph Niobe
Paph ((Hsinying Onyx x Luna Moth) 'Giant' x farrieanum fma album 'Lime White')
Paph (Hsinying Limemoth x Alma Gavaert)
Phal NOID equestris hybrid
Phal Lioulin Sweet 'Sweetheart'
Zygopetalum Advanced Australia Fair 'HOF'


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2011)

If I was in California and wanted phrags I'd try to visit the Orchid Zone with Dean.


----------



## hchan (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Eric, I'll look into that!

BTW, I've posted the Masd. Pixie Treasure 'Antique Gold' here: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22669


----------

